# Low Grade Zhen Zu



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Here he is. He is about 6" now, and I raised him from 2". He went from 2" to 6" in 2 and 1/2 months. he has lived in a 135 Gallon alone for the time period, and I treat him like a king. He eats about 20 different types of foods (pellets, and frozen combined). Here he is:


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

...


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

...


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Hes a very fat fish (1" thick, at his relatively small size), with a VERY VERY bad attitude!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Great looking FH. I admire you man, you have such great tanks with just 1 fish in them. Shows you really care


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Doesnt look "low grade" to me. What makes it low grade?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good, im sure pose x will tell u why it is low grade


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

its low grade because it doesn't have flowers running the length of his body. Only has one.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Very nice work with this guy...he is surely going to have a kok even if its not a waterhead. Hes going to have the nice blue dragon base, and there is still a good chance that center flower will fade. grading is subjective, but even though this one doesnt have a full flower patter.. its arranged in such away that its not a distraction at all, he looks just like the first flowerhorn i had too.

Typically A grade up ZZ have to have a full line of flowers that extends to the gill plate.. one over the gill and its AA two over and to the eye and its AAA... then you have Double row, and the extremely rare Triple row flower arangement. You can tell its a hard head because of the way the head is bunching... it should defiately expand.. most ZZ are hard heads, its just recently that waterhead ZZ have become readily available. the grading of the flowers doesnt tell the whole story, hes got the potential to grow a massive body which will be very impressive :thumbup:The finage is also more erect and solidly constructed then the ZZ with long streamers, this will prevent the fins from bending over whe he starts getting 10"+


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

This isnt neccesarily LOW grade. the fish has amazing color and a sizeable kok already!

I'd say maybe low A or high B grade.

Mike, there a lot of factors when determining an FH's grade. Color, kok, shape, and flowers. For flowers an FH should either have complete line or almost complete, or completely devoid. This one has trimac markings but great color and awesome head and a very muscular and bulky chape.

Great and awesome fish if you ask me.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

here is a picture of my first one.. little smaller at this size but i considered C-B grade








yours is much thicker :laugh:.. you guy has alot more red too.. i bet the pictures dont do him justice

Oh just a warning while while were on the subject... it was recently pointed out to me by a malaysian breeder that it appeared one of my flowerhorn was getting a diet to rich in proteins... the high protein diet can shorten the fishes life span by causeing a protrusion near the bottom of the fish... its always reversible as this is just as sign that the fish is being fed to much protein at the present time.. im cutting back on feeding anything but flowerhor pellets for this reason which have added spirulina


----------

